# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Ασύρματο Motorola , model S3001

## DimMani

Καλησπέρα . Έχω ένα ασύρματο Motorola , model S 3001 , πάνω από 6 χρόνια . Παίρνει γραμμή από το router της cosmote . Tις τελευταίες ημέρες , όταν τηλεφωνώ , κτυπάει 2 , ή 3 φορές , νεκρώνει και δεν ακούω τίποτα . Η άλλη πλευρά , αν προλάβει να το σηκώσει  με ακούει . Ενημέρωσα τον ΟΤΕ , έστειλε τεχνικό , αποτέλεσμα μηδέν .  Μπορεί να φταίει το ασύρματο , ή η σύνδεση και τι μπορώ να κάνω ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## mikemtb73

βαλε μια σταθερη τηλεφωνικη συσκευή  κατευθειαν στην πορτα του router. Το προβλημα συνεχιζεται??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Έχεις δοκιμάσει καινούργια μπαταρία; Επίσης, αν βάλεις ένα άλλο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, αυτό λειτουργεί κανονικά; Γιατί αν λειτουργεί το άλλο, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά θέμα του Motorola. Εκεί θα ψάξεις το θέμα.

----------


## DimMani

Σας ευχαριστώ , τακτοποιήθηκε (για την ώρα) .

----------


## mikemtb73

με ποιο τροπο τακτοποιηθηκε?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DimMani

> με ποιο τροπο τακτοποιηθηκε?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Φτιάχτηκε από τον ΟΤΕ . Γι αυτό γράφω...για την ώρα και με κάθε επιφύλαξη . Δεν ξέρω τι έκαναν .

----------

mikemtb73 (21-09-22)

----------

